# Thank you sir, can I have some more HYDRAULICS



## tyrotownship (Feb 23, 2015)

So I purchased a Case IH 2255 loader ($600 auction win) for my IH 784 (UK version) and decided to plumb it in to the tractor cleanly. First off, this tractor only came with 1 single acting valve, which is really surprising for a 67hp tractor. I guess hydraulic implements aren't that popular over in UK? So in order to use the loader, I'd had to do a little work with the hydraulics. However, instead of using my only hydraulic valve available, I decided to do it cleanly with the magical power beyond method. Here's what I wanted to do:

1) Install a power beyond end plate and adapter fitting on the end of the existing S/A valve.
2) Install a 2-spool valve (called valve 1) downstream of the adapter fitting to add 2 pairs of auxiliary hydraulic outlets to the rear of the tractor.
3) Install the loader joystick hydraulic valve (called valve 2) downstream of the previous valve.
4) Return the tank lines from both valves to the tractor.

So if you're doing this with a modern day Kubota and even a John Deere, go out and buy the power beyond plate and you're golden. When you're trying to do with with a 35 year old IH built in UK (but I'm in US), things get challenging. 

So step 1 was to locate a power beyond end plate for my Kontak valve. Here is the original end plate with no power beyond part. SEE PICTURE 1.

Luckily Case-IH parts diagrams show the optional power beyond plate. So start web surfing. The only place on the continent that apparently had one of these was a salvage yard in Canada. So I order it, shows up 5 days later, and think things are downhill from here. 

Well I scratch my head while looking at this new end plate and something's missing. This has got to be a power beyond plug (pressure carry over adapter as Kontak calls it) for the end plate. Something has got to block the high pressure fluid front going back down the tank return internal cavities of the end plate. I look on Case-IH parts and nothing. It lists an adapter but it's unclear whether that adapter is the pressure carry over adapter or the 3/4 BSP fitting to fit to the end plate. Googling the "adapter" part number returns nothing. So I post a plea for help on 3 different forums including this one. No one knows what I'm talking about or has a lead. So I start to poke around for Kontak valve parts-these are really tough to find by the way which surprises me. My tractor and Case-IH loader both have Kontak valves. Searching for "pressure carry over adapter" leads me to a place in UK. I ping them and the guy I talked to was really helpful and pointed me towards this (I highly recommend P&R Hydraulics Limited in UK). 
SEE PICTURE 2

For about $30 I order this adapter and it shows up like 3 weekdays later (someone tell me how Royal air delivered items show up in about 1/2 the time that USPS takes for shipping something in this country). This adapter mates to the 3/4BSP in the end plate and reduced down to 1/2BSP. So now I can get to work. 

So with a BSP to Swagelok elbow, I make the connection to the power beyond end plate (note that IH call this new end plate High Pressure Carry Over). 
SEE PICTURE 3

This is the high pressure that gets routed to the IN port of hydraulic valve 1 (the valve that controls the auxiliary outlets). Next the tank line for hydraulic valve 1 gets routed to a Tee that will allow the tank from hydraulic valve 2 (the loader valve) to be combined with. I tried to keep all the lines tucked under the fender and I used tubing instead of flexible hoses in most places. 
SEE PICTURE 4

The power beyond from valve 1 gets routed to valve 2 (the loader valve). Here's a picture of valve 1 showing all the hard lines. 
SEE PICTURES 5 AND 6

You can also see valve 2 from the loader. For valve 1, the 4 smaller lines that are bent down and to the right are for the auxiliary hydraulics. 

Because there will be times I will want to remove the loader, I decided to use quick disconnects for the power beyond and tank attachments to valve 2. I mounted these quick disconnects near the front of the tractor. 
SEE PICTURE 7

So when the loader is off the tractor, I need to use a small jumper to connect this front power beyond quick disconnect to the front tank return quick disconnect (because this tractor has an open center hydraulic system. 

Now for the tank return, I read around and most suggestion were to remove the transmission/hydraulic reservoir plug near the RS axle and drill/tap the plug to NPT or BSP. This plug is a common O-ring boss size (-16) so it was much easier (and probably cheaper) just to find the right fitting (in my case I went from -16 O-ring boss to 3/4 NPT. Then I ran a flexible hose from the Tee (I mentioned earlier) to this transmission/hydraulic reservoir port as shown here:
SEE PICTURE 8

After days and nights of tube bending and flaring, I was able to throw the loader on. Here is the loader attached (I need to repaint it still):


I hope someone who tries to do something similar finds this post useful.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Great work there, tyrotownship. A lot of planning and forethought. Well done on the tutorial.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nicely done and welcome to the forum!


----------

